# Wicksteed Park - Informal Meet



## PRS49 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just back from the Wicksteed Park meet, organised by Keith and Sharon.

Well done KandS - brilliant location, so much to see and do, but mostly enjoying your company and hospitality.

Thoroughly enjoyed spending time with you and all the rest (you know who you are!!) - too many to mention by name.

Great that the weather was kind to us, glad to leave the wet Lincoln weather behind us.

Loved your joke about the rock cakes with the files inside - please send more :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Really looking forward to seeing you soon at another site.

Pete and Di


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one.

Kands are nice guys and always have made the meets special.

Wished i could have made it :wink:


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

Hi Pete and Di

Glad you had a good time at the meet. I wish I could have made it. Staying at home all weekend is not my idea of fun!

Look forward to seeing you at the next one!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We were there and had a lovely time, our first meet and made very welcome by all there. 

So much to do there the children had a great time, we really must walk there more often as we can see it from our house, lol. 

Thanks to all who made our stay so pleasant and hope you all got home saftely especially those with such a long journey to make.

My children would also like to the thank all the other children for letting them join them and also making them very welcome too, children find mixing so much easier than us adults don't they?

Thanks again
Mandy


----------

